# Sticky  New Members: Accessing fishing vessels in the Gallery



## Gavin Gait

For the benefit of new members:

The Gallery category 'Fishing vessels' is now subscription based. This means that, by default, photos in this category will not show up in recent photos, and the category itself will not be accessible from the main gallery page. In other words, no-one can see the fishing vessels unless they choose to do so.

If you don't follow the instructions below and click the link, you will not be able to see the fishing vessels in the gallery.

To view the photos in this category simply join the Fishing usergroup - it only takes one click, and you only have to do it once!

You can join the 'Fishing' group here:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/profile.php?do=editusergroups

Simply select the Join Group box next to the Fishing View group and click the button labelled Join Group in the black bar.

Please also remember to limit yourself to 6 photo's uploaded to the site ( in total regardless of catagory ) every 24hrs.

Davie Tait ( on behalf of the moderator team )


----------

